# Pictures of our ex rescue, Coco and her sister



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I wanted to post some pictures of our former little rescue psycho girl, Coco...



Ok... she really wasn't psycho, she just had this just very unique way of turning her head sideways and growling and bugging her eyes out in an attempt to appear really mean and a little crazy... she wanted so badly to be the alpha in this family, but Rocky wasn't about to give up his position and he is considerably larger and much stronger so it just was not going to happen. Anyway, her little con job was so obviously transparent that the first time she did it to Rocky or Max, Peg and I just about died laughing at her...











Anyway, I just wanted to report that she is doing great in her home (since Sept I believe) and is becoming widely traveled. She spent a over a week at Christmas back in Chicago and had no issues with the flight. Here is a recent email from her mom:





> Hope all is well and we will get in touch soon.</span></span> Our best to you both, Kathy[/B]






Roxy (dog with the longer hair around her ears) is very laid back and has occasional seizures. I understand from Kathy that Coco functioning as the alpha which is actually good for Roxy and has helped her. It is pretty obvious the two of them have really bonded....































































This makes me really happy that his worked out so great. Her parents are wonderful people.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I love to hear it all worked out.

Plus the Roxy has benefited to this change.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! This is AWESOME!! I am so excited about these two.
















Oh, Steve and Peg, you have no idea what a difference you have made


















Thanks for making my night!! You and Peg ROCK


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great follow up story. Keep 'em coming. Love the pictures, she's a real cutie.

Speaking of rescues, how's our little Chance??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What a great follow up story. Keep 'em coming. Love the pictures, she's a real cutie.
> 
> Speaking of rescues, how's our little Chance??[/B]


 

Chance.... is becoming quite the character around here...



He has more energy than any 10 dogs I have ever known... all rolled into one pretty small package. He has to eat 2 or 3 times what Rocky and Max eat combined...







but he is still pretty thin. He has only two speeds... 1. sleeping or 2. running someplace full blast...



The interesting thing to all of this is while he still has a broken pelvis that has healed very badly, he now runs everyplace all the time and he appears to run almost normally... He is now strong enough that he has no problems at all jumping up on the sofa.



Mary wanted me to get an additional quote from our regular vet, instead of a specialist for a possible operation to minimize the cost. I've been going back and forth trying to get that worked out when this last weekend I started to have second thoughts on even doing this... How does one determine if a medical procedure would make his life better or if the rehab/cost issues would make doing the operation a bad idea? It is a difficult call and I don't know what the answer is right now...



After he stoped running this afternoon, I noticed that he was walking much better than in the past. It was very difficult to see if he was favoring that one leg. However, an hour or two later after he had slept a little, he got up and was favoring the leg again...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Coco is a real cutie-patootie! Roxy's cute too! It's awesome she's doing so great in her forever home!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

What a great ending.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its nice to see Coco so happy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how heart warming to see that Coco is doing so well. How wonderful of you to have played a role in giving her a 2nd chance at a happy life!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Coco really has a wonderful life thanks to both you Steve and Peg, you must be so thrilled that she has such a loving home and a great future, you folks are the best









Whatever decision you make for Chance I am sure will be the best, it's amazing what some love and good care can do to turn around a little life and fill it with hope. I would tend to agree that if he seems to be doing ok why put him through surgery and further pain.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so happy CoCo is working out so well in her new home! She looks great!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

About the medical issue, maybe send exrays and all records to a specialist at a major university hospital for input?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Coco is happy & doing well in her new home. I love new beginnings with happy endings.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve, you and Peg are the best.














It's so nice to see that Coco is so happy. Thanks for the update on Chance, I've been thinking about him.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ohh - how cute are Coco AND Roxy! I love Coco's expressions -- they say it all.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

that was such a great story to read about!
so great how coco has found her home and a sister


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

When ever I write these posts, I never do the planning necessary to remember everything I wanted to say...











I meant to also add that during at least one of Roxy's seizures, apparently Coco became very agitated, got Ron & or Kathy's attention somehow (barking?) and then stayed by her older "sister's" side until she was ok...





Jeeze.... I can't believe I leave out all the important details...













> About the medical issue, maybe send exrays and all records to a specialist at a major university hospital for input?[/B]


 

The general practice vet is supposed to be talking to the specialist today and I will probably end up taking Chance back in to have him checked again.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that was an important detail. That is so touching. What a great sister Coco is.







I'm so happy for all involved. I know you must be thrilled the way things turned out.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

You mean the girl has an attitude







LOL..they look like two precious precious Maltese to me.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news about Coco and her new family. How wonderful it is that you are able to help rehabiltate these wonderful dogs. I hope Chance makes a full recovery, and he is very lucky to have you care for him. Keep us updated on his progress,


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Awww it is so nice to see that Coco and her sister are doing so well.*



*Well done Pat and Steve and everyone else who donates so much time and effort and love to these rescue babies.*



*Bless you all*

*





















*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the ltitle sausage from down under*



*














*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!! I am happy to hear that it all worked out great


----------

